# copious green discharge post natally



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello
Not sure whether you can help me on this board at all.

My baby is 5 months old now and I have noticed since the complete end of my postnatal bleeding including all discoloured postnatal discharge (total approx 9 weeks which is normal for me) that I have a rather a noticeable greeny mucousy discharge.

I have never had this discharge before and it is not like the discharge I have with thrush.

I have just had a vaginal swab done at the gps which came back negative.

Does this sound like an ordinary hormone related post natal discharge (I am breast feeding, no periods yet), or maybe a normal discharge that some ladies experience (just I never have til now)?

Any ideas

Thank you.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

All you can do is go off the fact that the swab has come back normal.  I can't advise you as a midwife, but I would say if you are still concerned and it's continuing, go back to your gp and ask to be referred to a gynaecologist,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

